# Browning 1910 reassembly issue



## wtex55 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am glad to have discovered this forum as I collect a variety of older handguns. Even though I have field stripped dozens of older semi autos, I have run into a problem that I cannot solve.

After recently acquiring a mint FN 1910( with all matching serial numbers) in .32, I decided to give it a good cleaning and lubricating. Prior to breaking it down, it appeared to be functioning correctly and the slide action was very smooth. After disassembly, I found that I simply can not get the slide back in the rails of the receiver---there has to be a trick to this otherwise, it will be a mint parts gun. I have measured the inside dimensions of the slide and they are all consistent and there appears to be no evidence of damage to either the slide or the receiver. I have watched all the available you tube videos and consulted all the manuals for this model. Even the usual coarse language didn't help!!!! Yet after looking at the slide, if I didn't know better, I would have sworn that it didn't come off this gun. How it could have been so smooth prior to breakdown is a mystery.

I would greatly appreciate an tips from former owners as surely I am not the first to experience this major pain in the lower backside!

Looking forward to learning a lot at this site!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm no expert on this gun, but I wonder...

What, exactly, seems to be stopping the slide? Where does it hang up?
Is it that the slide's rails are too narrow to fit the receiver's rails?
(The magazine is not in the gun, right?)
Or maybe the slide stops at the frame's projecting disconnector?
Or it hits the raised safety lever?

How easily did the slide come off of the receiver?
First you removed the muzzle plug, and then the recoil spring, and then you rotated the barrel, right?
And once the barrel was loose, did it and the slide just run smoothly down the rails and off at the front? Or did it hang up on the way off?

Have you tried putting the slide back onto the frame without any of its unattached interior parts (firing pin, barrel, _etc_.), just to see how it fits?
If you've not done it previously, what happens when you try to do that now?
Where does it hang up, now?

Please let me know the answers to my questions, and I'll see whether I can help you.


----------



## wtex55 (Mar 11, 2016)

The entry notches at the back of slide hang up on the rail part of the receiver that has the semi- circular grooves to lock in the barrel. That area is not completely square as the front corners are beveled inward. The slide came off smoothly and the barrel was rotated so it did not hang up on anything. I have tried putting back on without the barrel and firing pin, etc.and its not even close. I have lubed the rails on the receiver to no avail as well. This is the strangest thing because it came off with no issues. I have owned a fn 1922 which being very similar certainly didn't have this problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Added later: *Look down at the bottom of this post* for what may be the simple solution to the problem!)

With only very little oil on the rear-of-receiver rail segments or the slide rails, and without the barrel and the firing pin assembly, push the slide onto the receiver's front rail segments, and bring it back until it touches the rear rail segments.
Now, gently, try to get the slide to go further on by first rocking it slowly from side to side, and then rocking it up and down, all while maintaining a firm rearward pressure. You might even try gently rotating the slide back and forth (as if around the receiver) as you press it to the rear.

I assume that the slide doesn't hang-up on anything else, for instance the semi-circular barrel-attachment cuts, and that there are no visible burrs on any of the rails or the barrel-retaining cuts. Is that correct?

Now, if it still doesn't go on, leave everything in place and use a small-beam, very bright flashlight to look inside the slide from both ends, and inside the frame. Look for interference everywhere. Look for one or more parts which move around inside slide and frame, and make sure that they're out of the way.
What about the disconnector? Does it stick up from inside the receiver, and get in the way?

*Oh, my! I just thought about something: When you try to assemble the slide to the frame, are you pressing inward on the grip safety?
Pressure on the grip safety may raise an obstructing part above the rear of the frame, keeping the slide from going into place.
Make sure that you are not pressing inward against the grip safety!*

Let me know what happens.


----------

